# Removing excess deck stain from vinyl siding



## BRL247 (May 15, 2007)

I would like to know this as well?

Sleepy, if you figured out something that works, post back here. 

I tried to PM you to see but this site won't let me PM anyone because I don't have 20 posts yet :furious:


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

i havent had anyone on here offer any advice, I will post this somewhere else and see if I have better results.


----------



## BRL247 (May 15, 2007)

thanks sleepy,

I found this link, I am going to try a couple things I think.

I also emailed you, so you can disregard the email :thumbup: 

Here is the link:
http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf28029230.tip.html


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

thanks. that sounds like something i will try since i have some extra siding and some extra stain. i will stain the spare and try the greased lightening and majic eraser first since we have both of those.

so where in TN are you moving?


----------



## BRL247 (May 15, 2007)

We are moving to the morristown area, about 40 miles northeast of knoxville!

Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

awesome. we are down in maryville ( about 15miles) south of knoxville


----------



## BRL247 (May 15, 2007)

Thats cool!

We are working to get on Cherokee Lake so we can do some boating and fishing whenever we want :thumbsup:


----------

